# Marshall, MN - Daniels 3-1 snow plow



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniels 3-1 snow plow for sale
12 foot main with two three foot hydraulic wings
JRB hookup


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

For that price I’m in


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

mossballs said:


> Daniels 3-1 snow plow for sale
> 12 foot main with two three foot hydraulic wings
> JRB hookup
> 
> View attachment 188652


Is this still around i'm near to you.


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

No but I have a 18 foot wing plow with pusher kit


----------

